# Drive Shaft



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

So the one thing my car didn't come with was a drive shaft, I can't seem to find an exact one for a '67 gto, I was wondering if there was a suitable replacment that you guys would steer me towards. Thanks so much.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know where you are located but Frank's probably has one.

Suspension & Brakes

Scroll down.


----------



## SOCMedic (Dec 31, 2014)

I live in pensacola FL, I emailed them this am and hope that it won't be TOO pricey to have one shipped to me, thanks for the heads up there!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Chris, Welcome, and thanks for your service. I did a local search for driveshaft shops in Pensicola and came up with this- http://www.clutchandpowertrain.com/Driveshafts.html

I recommend a new driveshaft over a questionable 40+ year old one. Even one dent in a driveshaft can throw it out of balance.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Check out Spohn Engineering's web site. With the right measurements, they can make you a really nice one ---- that's what I did.

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BearGFR said:


> Check out Spohn Engineering's web site. With the right measurements, they can make you a really nice one ---- that's what I did.
> 
> Bear


If yours is an automatic TH400 I can give you OAL, diameters and where the steps are on the tube.
Mine is apart right now sanded and painted and ready for the new U joints tomorrow.


----------

